# Which Stallion Out of These??



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

None of them impress me... : /


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

They're just options for now. All are in need of muscline i know


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

the fact that three of them you can see their ribs pretty clearly turns me off. They are pretty horses though other than the lack of muscline and needing some weight


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Well what didn't impress me is they all haven't done much. The first has only had 10 rides. The second one says he is out of cutting lines but doesn't say he has been used as a cutting horse. The third goes off of the colors he has produced and nothing else. The fourth ..and the last.."He was broke out as a four year old has not been ridden much since then." and the last "This stallion would have been shown but was unable to be due to an injury." 

I'm sure you can find a stallion for around the same price that has actually done something is has better confirmation. Not that it matters much because your foal won't be registrable if you bred to any of them. Unless you got a Pinto that is.


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

Are you opposed to breeding to another Arabian?
Do you have any conformation shots of your mare?

And honestly, I'm not impressed with any of the studs either.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To be honest, I would only ever breed a mare to a stallion I would keep whole myself. Look at these boys, and tell me honestly that you would not chose to geld them.

The first one (dun and white) - he is extremely downhill, and sickle hocked. He is ewe necked, and looks a bit over at the knee. I also think he has weak pasterns, but it is hard to tell. His back is a touch long too.

Second (solid dun) - He is really downhill, plus really butt high for a four year old. His pasterns look long and weak to me, and there is something funky going on with his feet, but that might be caused by his terrible trim.

Third (cremello and white) - Is downhill and sickle hocked. His neck also ties in really low to his chest, making him look a little pigeon chested. He also looks a bit goose rumped.

Fourth (buckskin and white) - Again, downhill and ewe necked. Also looks like he toes out behind. Another goose rump here too, and a low tie in for his neck. He looks like he has a really upright shoulder too. He also has a really long back and weak loins.

Fifth (black and white) - This one is the best of the lot. He is sickle hocked, and has a steep croup and a steep shoulder. His pasterns are upright and he toes out behind.

Personally I would keep looking. Breed up, not down


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

every single one of those stallions should be cut. why bred to a medicore stud? Why not save money and actually bred to a stallion that has done more than just hump any mare that comes by?? especially since your mare is a "grade".


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I agree with Chiilaa that the one i would most likely choose would be the last guy. But here is another i considered awhile back (though not my fav color). He is sired by Docs Golden Edition, which is why i liked himBig The White Stallion


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

again a stud that has done nothing, and those pictures really dont show anything as far as conformation go's. your mare is pigeon toed, which she very well could pass on to her foal, not matter how straight of legs the stud has.... why not just go and buy a foal that has color, and correct conformation. But i know you have already made up your mind and your going to bred her no matter what any says, why not give us your criteria for a stud. Are you wanting just qh and paint studs? Would you be willing to do A.I.? What is the max stud fee you can afford?


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

Barrel Horse World i think this stud is rather nice. He is very versitile. goes from western pleasure to barrel racing, reining, to english pleasure and jumping. click on there webiste (right under the pics) for more pictures of him.


----------



## armydogs (Apr 14, 2010)

Off topic, but if for some reason I get a wild hair and decide that I want to breed one of my girls, I am coming to you guys to help me pick a stud. Ya'll can sure find some pretty ones. 

Ok, back on topic. Sorry


----------



## JerBear (Jan 23, 2011)

Heres a pretty stallion:
Link: Blk/Wh Overo Stallion specializing in Western Pleasure/HUS/Trail | Equine.com


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Well since i dont plan on competing & simply want something with decent looks & a good mind i dont particularly care whether the stud has done anything (more interseted in how his foals are to work with). Bloodlines are of no consequence to me either.
The reason i would rather breed than buy is simply because i have a mare i really like looks & temperment wise & would rather spend between $300 to $500 plus mare care on a nice stud instead of forking out $1000+ for a foal who's parental background i know nothing of or who's well bred for competing but will not be taken in that direction with me.
I also really enjoy the whole foaling process, halter breaking & such right from day one & have had plenty of experience over the past few years.

Again something solid that has a good mind for trails, mountains as well as gymkhana is what i ideally would like to breed for.
I would also prefer a stallion within 3-4 hours of my place (central AB).

Somebody mentioned me breeding Chico to another Arab.. well i've thought about it & infact saw a stud on kijiji who looks _identical _(without the pigeon toes) however most Arab stud owners only want to breed to purebred mares & since i dont know enough about her background to know if she is registered, finding a good Arab stud who's not highstrung or bonkers can be difficult in my area.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Those first studs are hideous. To be honest I wouldn't want to even own one of them. Just about everyone is majorly sickled hocked and the one that isn't is really cow-hocked and post legged.

You can find a much nicer stud and not pay very much more.

ETA - You say for what you're doing it doesn't matter if the stud is proven, but it really does. A good all-rounder is what you're looking for and that means that the stud should be well-broken, sound, and sane. You can't tell that in 10 rides.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

I love this guy...and hes only a couple hours down the road..
Rafter Diamond K Stallions for your mares


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

MN Tigerstripes said:


> ETA - You say for what you're doing it doesn't matter if the stud is proven, but it really does. A good all-rounder is what you're looking for and that means that the stud should be well-broken, sound, and sane. You can't tell that in 10 rides.


 I know what you're saying but i would much rather know how that studs _offspring_ are to determine whether he's actually going to pass on his temperment & abilities. Therefor i wouldn't necessarily breed to a novice stud but rather one that has atleast one crop on the ground. 

The stallion i mentioned in the first post, Docs Golden Edition didn't have any sort of competition under his belt (though he was bred specifically to be shown he was only ever broke to ride & i honestly dont know how well as my aunt never put a saddle on him, they just used him to breed).
His foals, however were always very sharp looking (so long as the mother wasn't a total mutt :lol and about every 4 out of 5 were quite trainable & easy to work with. 
As i said, i'm not taking this business of choosing a stallion lightly.
I'm also not specific as to the breed (though i'm not looking for Warmblood types as i'm vertically challenged :lol: & not fond of super tall horses).


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm not saying the stud has to be a show horse. Not at all. I'm just saying it shouldn't be something that's barely broken. Heck if you find a stud thats never been shown and it a great trail horse. I would say go for it as long as it's conformation is good. 

You can't totally disregard what the stud looks/acts like either. Definitely it's good to look at the offspring and see what they look and act like. But really you can find a stud that is proven in a discipline (even "just" trails) and is throwing good babies.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

The best advise I got when I decided to breed my AQHA registered mare was to breed to better stallion than what my mare has as far as conformation for the most part. My mare's first born was by a TB stallion, her second and third born were by a AQHA Cutting bred Stallion. 

Your mare's foal would be a keeper in your eyes, because you love, understandably, your mare and that would pass on the her foal. However, in the event something unexpected happened to you or your ablility to keep all your horses which one or ones could/would you keep? I am not trying to change your mind about breeding your mare. Just some "food" for thought.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Agreed:wink:
Here's some pics of Chico (i know she looks really fat in them!). She needs some muscle on her neck & her fronts are slightly pigeon toed. Not _horribly_, however & it doesn't affect her at all, though she does walk like a deer.

I agree _NicoleS11_ that first guy (the sorrel overo) is handsome. Definitely the best looking of the 3. 
Just throwing this out there as well... if possible (though i know genetics are tricky) i would like to try for either a black (not brown), dun (any kind), buckskin or palomino.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

candandy49 said:


> The best advise I got when I decided to breed my AQHA registered mare was to breed to better stallion than what my mare has as far as conformation for the most part. My mare's first born was by a TB stallion, her second and third born were by a AQHA Cutting bred Stallion.
> 
> Your mare's foal would be a keeper in your eyes, because you love, understandably, your mare and that would pass on the her foal. However, in the event something unexpected happened to you or your ablility to keep all your horses which one or ones could/would you keep? I am not trying to change your mind about breeding your mare. Just some "food" for thought.


Oh i've already taken this into consideration:wink:
I had a filly in 08 who my full intention from the day we bred my mare was to sell her so i chose the stud with the best confo & bloodlines.

The following year i bred to my favorite stud on the farm for an 09 baby as i intended to possibly keep the foal. She was exactly what i wanted looks & temperment wise, however that year feed was pretty sparse & very expenise so i gave the foal to my friend. I didn't sell her because i still wanted to be able to see her & watch her progress & my friend has yet to sell a horse lol so i know she'll be there forever. 

I dont intend to breed until, as i said, this summer or next when i know the fencing will be complete and therefor i'll have more room for another horse. Right now we only have the one pasture fenced off & are feeding all year round :? 

In my area, i've found that many people are like me in the sense that they couldn't care less about bloodlines, so long as the horse is sensible & handsome/pretty. This is why i am looking for a stud that will offer these attributes.


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Your mare is a beautiful girl and looks like a true Black. She has a solid Black nose and muzzle while if she had any shade of Red or Brown on her nose or muzzle she would not be a true Black. I'd bet she doesn't get sunbleached either. If she does then she's not a true Black.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Wait, your mare isnt registered?

I agree with others, those studs are fugly.

Why are you wanting to breed?


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

I have no clues as in what you are going to do so. I've found some stallions here:

All-around - Proven Apha Halter Winner That can Ride

Online Video! Superior Western Pleasure Apha Stallion.

They didn't put up a lot of info but they said go to his site to learn more bout him
Black & White Homozygous Tobiano Stallion

I don't know what his stud fee is the same or if it changed
16.2 HH B&W Tobiano Double Reg. Apha & Ptha Stud Servic

I'll find more if you like any of these. I know there all PRETTY, but there the only one's on stallionnow that could find that could back of there color. As in actually accomplished something. I like the first one the best. I only looked in Albert. Can there semen be shipped?


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Also i don't know what breed, the hight, or how much you'd pay so i keep it under or at 500. (I like looking for horses so...........)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Just an FYI, there is practically no such thing as an Arabian stud who will ONLY cover registered mares. As long as the stud is registered, every single foal he sires can be registered as a 1/2 Arab so there is a VERY lucrative business in breeding Grade mares that most Arab stallion owners will not pass up. In fact, it's typically quite a bit cheaper breeding a Grade mare (often half the cost of breeding a registered mare).

It's something to consider, as there is zero guarantee you will keep the foal for life and I'm not aware of a huge market for Fjord Arab crosses.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

a few things make me want to *headdesk*:


you should be looking to get a better horse (one that is suitable for the things you want) than one that is "just pretty." im not saying pretty is bad but look at other things first. For example:
1. Conformation
2. temperament
3. Training/record, no not all studs should have a show record but if the are doing something they should be doing it better than others.
4. Foals temperaments and trainable-ness, work record if they have one. again this isn't important unless you want to see how his foals turn out.


the last this should be color IMO. color is just the icing on the cake.

Second is why breed a "grade" mare? there are soooooooooooo many horses without home due to careless breeding, so why not go to an auction and pick out a foal. what happens if you lose your job and cant afford horses? and what if you have to sell your grade foal?

im my honest opinion, either but a foal that you want or breed to an arab stud so you can have a reg. half arab. (i think thats how its done. but im not 100% sure)


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

I will never approve of grade horses being bred, but if the above poster is correct (which im 98% sure she is) then an arab stud is the way to go. No offense to your beautiful girl, but most owners of *QUALITY* AQHA studs will not breed a grade horse.


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> a few things make me want to *headdesk*:
> 
> 
> you should be looking to get a better horse (one that is suitable for the things you want) than one that is "just pretty." im not saying pretty is bad but look at other things first. For example:
> ...


absolutely 100% agree!!!!!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Just an FYI, there is practically no such thing as an Arabian stud who will ONLY cover registered mares. As long as the stud is registered, every single foal he sires can be registered as a 1/2 Arab so there is a VERY lucrative business in breeding Grade mares that most Arab stallion owners will not pass up. In fact, it's typically quite a bit cheaper breeding a Grade mare (often half the cost of breeding a registered mare).


 I say this as the Arab studs i've looked at so far say that they are only willing to breed to registered Arab mares (which is silly to me:-|). I would personally prefer an Arab _cross_ as well as i love the QH & Paint breeds but would like the refinedness of the Arab & am not going to buy a broodmare just for the foal to be pb.

I believe i stated my reason for wanting to breed, not buy but just incase... I'm not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a registered foal when i can buy one for that amount fully broke & bloodlines mean very little to me. Around my area, there are few that care whether the horse is pb so long as it is a good horse (looks are a bonus).
I could get a cheap foal, but there's no knowing how the parent's are unless you go by the owner's statements (and people have a tendancy simply to tell you both sire & dam were good horses)
Atleast this way i'll know the mare & can take my time deciding on a good stallion. I also like working with them from day one.

Now, the stallion i do choose to breed to will most likely be registered (as there are few advertised that arent). If bred to a paint or QH i know the foal will be registerable either way (with the Pinto Association or the American Half QH Association) so i'm not worried. Even if she's bred to a smaller stud/pony breed i can still register the foal with the American Quarter Pony Association. 

Ideally i would prefer the foal to mature between 14-15.2hh. Not too picky in this area, however. My mare is 15hh. I like horses with a bit of muscle but not _too_ beefy. 

Oh and _candandy49_, thanks she is true black & never bleaches out:wink: In fact she has nice blue/grey dapples all year round.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_HopalongCassidy_ I agree that first guy is gorgeous! The last one isn't bad, though i'm not a fan of the height!! lol! I've seen ads for him all over the place he's a lovely Tobiano.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'd LOVE to breed to this guy but from what they have said it doesn't seem likely... what do you guys think?? 

They say "Available to 4 outside mares per year via Fresh Collection AI or Shipped Cooled Semen. Stud fee of $850 includes booking fee and 1st collection."???
Stout Traditional Canadian Horse Stallion at Stud | Equine.com


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

clicking your link does not get me to any studs, just kijiji and some horses for sale.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

lilruffian said:


> I say this as the Arab studs i've looked at so far say that they are only willing to breed to registered Arab mares (which is silly to me:-|). I would personally prefer an Arab _cross_ as well as i love the QH & Paint breeds but would like the refinedness of the Arab & am not going to buy a broodmare just for the foal to be pb.
> 
> I believe i stated my reason for wanting to breed, not buy but just incase... I'm not willing to spend thousands of dollars on a registered foal when i can buy one for that amount fully broke & bloodlines mean very little to me. Around my area, there are few that care whether the horse is pb so long as it is a good horse (looks are a bonus).
> I could get a cheap foal, but there's no knowing how the parent's are unless you go by the owner's statements (and people have a tendancy simply to tell you both sire & dam were good horses)
> ...


i suggest you read this blog (Fugly Horse of the Day) and if you have a fb go "like" camelot horse weekly. there is an abundance of horses going through the auction house in NJ and the killbuyers will buy 90% of the horses and re-sale them. they usually get sold but last week they all didnt get sold by saturday at noon. some nice person paid for them to have a few extra days of life in the kill pen, so some one can buy them and give them the gift of life. 

this week at the auction some person dumped off a WEANLING. he's only a baby. they said hes 5-6 months old. 

please, i beg you, dont be a BYB and breed for a kyooot Kolored foal.


ETA: i'm actually not anti-breeding. i fully support it if it will better the breed. i used to work for a QH breeder near me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> clicking your link does not get me to any studs, just kijiji and some horses for sale.


 This could be due to the seller reposting the ad so it may not show now...


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

I completely see your reasoning behind wanting to breed your mare. You can PM me some information & I would LOVE to help. I don't know specific breed information, but I know what "correct" confo looks like. Just finished a semester in equine management.  I feel so proud.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

[_*QUOTE=Erin_And_Jasper;905479] *_
_*please, i beg you, dont be a BYB and breed for a kyooot Kolored foal.*_
_*QUOTE]*_
Oh trust me i'm not. i know what i want & wont breed Chico until i find a stud i'm completely confident with. I worked on my aunt's APHA breeding farm for years. Her hubby pretty much bought the horses & her and I did the rest :lol: so i'm not bad with matching looks & picking out confo faults. I also have plenty of experience with halter breaking & all the initial training (loading, picking up feet, saddling, etc). 
All her foals were sold before the age of 3, however so we didn't get very far in their riding.

She had 3 stallions on the farm. One was a show-bred APHA stallion Docs Golden Edition, very pretty & he passed his good looks & disposition onto his foals. 
One was a purely competition-bred QH with great bloodines named Colonels Peppy Lena, however his temperament was something else to be desired...
The third was an APHA grandson of Strait From Texas named Supreme Leo San (aka Sierra). He didn't have bad confo & his lines were good but they had few who ever wanted to breed to him. The thing was that he wasnt as appealing to the eye as the other 2. His color wasn't flashy & his marking pattern was rather "blah".

The main trend i noticed with buyers as well as people who brought their mares in for breeding was that they almost always chose the first stallion as well as his foals. 
As i said, most people in my area are more attracted to the _nice looking_ horses with good tempers and Doc was great at throwing gorgeous foals with flashy coloring.

Colonel put out some handsome foals as well, but they were far from being a pleasure to work with:?. 9 out of 10 were a handful and it took alot more time and patience to keep them honest in their training. They were also incredibly dominant & werent afraid to get into a fight with you.

Sierra only ever had 3 foals, and although they had nice confo & loads of muscle, they were pretty plain looking & most people passed them up.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Are you SURE you want to breed a pigeon-toed horse? If it is a strong trait in her bloodline the foal might be even worse than the mare. If that's the case, it probably means a lifetime of corrective trimming and arthritis at an early age. 
If you breed, my recommendation is to be sure the stud has a short, strong back to balance out your mare. 
It's nice to hear you put a lot of emphasis on temperament. A lot of people forget how important that is.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

my main point is, check out auctions and save a horse. not add to the burden of everybody else if you have to sell it. go with an arab if you have to breed so it can at least be reg. 

or better yet breed to guys like these so it will be colorful/the color you want and reg.: 
FADL ATTRAK-SHUN
Stallions 

or

*RDA Desperado Kid*

Arabian Horse for Stud in Morrison, Illinois


----------



## lacyloo (Jul 1, 2008)

Guys if she is stuck on breeding why not HELP her find a nice stud or drop it. Instead of some _run of the mill POS -need to be gelded-. _


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

we are trying to help her, but she keeps ignoring what we are saying. I posted a fantastic stallion and so have others. yet she keeps talking about the ones she originally posted. NONE OF THOSE STALLIONS ARE BREEDING QUALITY, NOT A ONE.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Kinda new here! But I thought I'd jump in. If you're going to breed for a foal, I would highly recommend a foal that can be registered with a breed association! That way if some unforeseeable circumstances occur and you cannot keep your foal, it is more likely to get a home if it's at least eligible to be shown. So, I would highly recommend you either go with an Arabian, so the foal can be registered half arabian, or go for a nice, *well conformed* homozygous colored stud, so the foal can be registered pinto. Because let's face it, life happens and sometimes it's just not possible to keep a horse. But that's just me! Good luck in whatever you decide.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

^ great post. welcome to the forum.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Streakin (Jan 8, 2011)

This thread ****** me off.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

^ lol if your planning on staying on the forum, you better get use to it. especially if you look at this particular section. there has been worse, ALOT worse.


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

reining girl said:


> ^ lol if your planning on staying on the forum, you better get use to it. especially if you look at this particular section. there has been worse, ALOT worse.


LOL..just noticed your location...I am in Redmond.  

Sorry to hijack..i'm all done.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

really! thats awsome. not to many people on here that live in my "area".


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Here's some more studs. (And i couldn't see the first studs you put up. Is there anyway you could show them to me.)

He's cute, but no side picture, he looks a little bum high but can't tell from these pictures.
RKR Hearts Stylishfox - Sorrel Paint at Stud in Welling, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

CBS Legacy - Red Roan Paint at Stud in Welling, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

He's not that colored but i like the way he's built. 
RKR Hearts Sonny Dee - Red Dun Paint at Stud in Welling, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

Here's a real beauty, I love the way he's built.
HDF Brandy Snifter - Sorrel Paint at Stud in Welling, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

I like him to, i think he'd go good with your mare
Double Homozygous - Black Paint at Stud in Valleyview, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

I like this Arabian, need more pictures thought to really tell anything.
POWDER IBN RHYS - Grey Arabian at Stud in Carstairs, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

This one's got my vote all the way. He's really nice.
My Lukkhe Starr - AT STUD ONLY - Chestnut Arabian at Stud in Lyalta, Alberta AB - FREE Ads

I'm still looking but here are some for know. Hope you like them.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

reining girl said:


> we are trying to help her, but she keeps ignoring what we are saying. I posted a fantastic stallion and so have others. yet she keeps talking about the ones she originally posted. NONE OF THOSE STALLIONS ARE BREEDING QUALITY, NOT A ONE.


 Actually the stud you posted is not in my area so he's out of the question for me.
Also i havent kept talking about the ones i originally posted as those ones were passed up long ago at the start of the thread. I mentioned my _aunt's_ studs (which were not posted) simply to explain how most horses around here are chosen/bought.

Also as i SAID the stud i breed to will be either a registered QH, Paint or Arab in which case the foal will be eligible for registration _no matter what._


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks _HopalongCassidy_
I still like the very first one you posted best (the pally Paint) but as for these guys...
The one that attracts me the most is the grey arab Powder IBN RHYS simply because he looks lovely, has a nice color & his confo would best compliment Chico's. (he's not standing square so i wont judge him too much lol). His foals have nice coloring as well, though with Chico i'd prolly get a grey. I'd have to ask more about his temperment, though as he's listed as a 5...

The sorrel Arab is nice looking too, though again i'd want to be a little more certain of his disposition. He hasn't done much by the sounds of it & despite having no square shots of him he looks like a nice mover.

I LOVE red duns, but you're right that RKR Hearts Sonny Dee doesnt have much color. He's also very wide in the front & BUILT though i dont mind his overal confo. Interseting to see what a cross with my little mare would look like... i also like that he's listed as a 2. More confo shots would be nice just to be sure.


----------



## HopalongCassidy (Dec 19, 2010)

Ya that little pally paint blew me away. I figure you'd like him. I can just see know a dirty palomino paint with color.


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

lilruffian said:


> Also as i SAID the stud i breed to will be either a registered QH, Paint or Arab in which case the foal will be eligible for registration _no matter what._



Well, I do know that if you went with a Paint or an arabian the resulting foal could be registered pinto association or with the Half Arabian association depending on what breed you went with. But I wasn't aware there was a breed association for half Quarter horse foals. Please correct me if I'm wrong... :-|


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

^not that i know of.


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

What about my cremello TB stallion - Guaranteed Gold? He would then give you a nice registerable Anglo Arabian foal?










and:










and:










You'd get a gorgeous palomino, buckskin or smoky black foal from that cross with more height than the dam and a more substantial hind end and the same beautiful Arabian head

Let me know if I can assist at all! We have some great Early Booking discounts in effect right now ...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

MagicDestiny said:


> Well, I do know that if you went with a Paint or an arabian the resulting foal could be registered pinto association or with the Half Arabian association depending on what breed you went with. But I wasn't aware there was a breed association for half Quarter horse foals. Please correct me if I'm wrong... :-|


 Actually there is. It's the American Half Quarter Horse Association. I had to use it to register a filly a few years ago, as her sire was registered but her dam was not.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_TrueColors_ that guy is gorgeous!


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Well I learned something! I had no idea there was a registration for half quarter horses. I'm more of an Arabian person, but I found a paint that's in Alberta. Says he has an awesome dispositon, and he's been shown halter, and it looks as though he will be shown undersaddle. Someone else with more knowledge would have to evaluate his conformation though I'm no expert, but from what I can tell he looks pretty decent to me.

Salter Pepper Paints


----------



## MagicDestiny (Dec 4, 2010)

Gazal Al Shaqab and *Soho Carol sons in Alberta, Canada Here's another stud I found! 
Also, this Thoroughbred is very handsome and flashy as well, but I think he's too expensive for your price range.
Fabulous Overo Thoroughbred Hunter Stallion 

I like the cremello thoroughbred posted earlier as well! He's very beautiful.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

there you go. you should bred to TrueColors stallion. Your guranteed to get a colored foal.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Well since i dont plan on competing & simply want something with decent looks & a good mind i dont particularly care whether the stud has done anything (more interseted in how his foals are to work with). Bloodlines are of no consequence to me either.
> The reason i would rather breed than buy is simply because i have a mare i really like looks & temperment wise & would rather spend between $300 to $500 plus mare care on a nice stud instead of forking out $1000+ for a foal who's parental background i know nothing of or who's well bred for competing but will not be taken in that direction with me.
> I also really enjoy the whole foaling process, halter breaking & such right from day one & have had plenty of experience over the past few years.
> 
> ...


If thats all you want, then you are better off just going out and buying something that fits the description you want. I am 99% AGAINST breeding grade animals. The ONE exception for me is if it's a mare and it has good confo, good mind and a good record. I would NEVER breed to or keep a grade stallion. 

Based on your description, you are basically wanting a mediocre baby.... why breed mediocre babies. There are enouh out there already that are very cheap and need homes.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

MagicDestiny said:


> Kinda new here! But I thought I'd jump in. If you're going to breed for a foal, I would highly recommend a foal that can be registered with a breed association! That way if some unforeseeable circumstances occur and you cannot keep your foal, it is more likely to get a home if it's at least eligible to be shown.


Yes! Well said!


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

OneFastHorse said:


> If thats all you want, then you are better off just going out and buying something that fits the description you want. I am 99% AGAINST breeding grade animals. The ONE exception for me is if it's a mare and it has good confo, good mind and a good record. I would NEVER breed to or keep a grade stallion.
> 
> Based on your description, you are basically wanting a mediocre baby.... why breed mediocre babies. There are enouh out there already that are very cheap and need homes.


did you see my posts? she replied to those and said basically that she wants a mediocre baby.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

You might want to read this month's Practical Horseman. Page 24, article titled, The Field Is Full... 

Practical Horseman | See Inside Page 24 | Feb-11 | Zinio Digital Magazines & Books


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> did you see my posts? she replied to those and said basically that she wants a mediocre baby.


I didnt read thru them all. I got as far as the one I quoted


----------



## Xela (Jan 26, 2011)

Erin_And_Jasper said:


> did you see my posts? she replied to those and said basically that she wants a mediocre baby.


If she wants a mediocre baby why not go to an auction and pick up a $25 mutt? When you breed crap studs to mares who are grade and average you will get the same thing. Why breed if your not aiming for something better? Your mare is cute, but not breeding potential. Especially not to backyard, done nothing but hump studs.... If your going to breed(No one can make you not.....) breed to top performing horses with conformation that compliment your mare. Meaning his strong points are her weaknesses.... Not just the $100 stud down the road.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Why do most people breed? To hopefully create something better, correct? You take something you already find good qualities in & try to match them with a good suitor. 
If i want to breed my mare for a foal i intend to keep, why would i breed to fit someone else's preferences & not my own? 
Just because one person doesn't think a certain horse is good looking or worth anything does not mean that everyone will see it the same way.


----------



## Zimpatico (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe it's because I live so close to so many auctions, but threads like this break my heart. This is where the problem of too many unwanted horses in the industry starts...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

_MagicDestiny_, HopalongCassidy posted that first stud as well & i agree with you that he's a great looking fella  Definitely on my list as well as _TrueColor's _stallion!
I've seen ads for that Arab you posted also (Gazel Al Shaqab) He's handsome as well though i'd like to cross Chico with something that will add a little more size/muscle.
I like the overo TB too, though he's only available for breeding to Tbs. 

How about this guy? I'm doing a painting for the lady that owns him & i have better pics of him though i don't want to go posting pics of her stud all over without her permission, but here's a link to their site Paintemdun! - Our Stallion
I know he's done showing & she started riding him this winter & by the sounds of it he's got a great disposition. Not sure on his fee, but i think he's only 2 or 3... i'll have to contact her to find out.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Zimpatico said:


> Maybe it's because I live so close to so many auctions, but threads like this break my heart. This is where the problem of too many unwanted horses in the industry starts...


Actually I believe it starts with people who simply want a foal to have a foal because baby horse's are cute but then they don't want to have to train them/halterbreak them & then the horse becomes more difficult to control as it gets bigger.

This problem also comes with people who think it would be fun to start a breeding operation so they buy a bunch of mares, a few studs & just breed them every year without taking cost of feed, vet, gelding & training into account & then it gets to be too much for them to handle & they just ship them off to the sales. 
I've seen this done lots when the owners dont actually intend on _keeping_ the foals, they just want to try & make a business of it.


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Why do most people breed? To hopefully create something better, correct? You take something you already find good qualities in & try to match them with a good suitor.
> If i want to breed my mare for a foal i intend to keep, why would i breed to fit someone else's preferences & not my own?
> Just because one person doesn't think a certain horse is good looking or worth anything does not mean that everyone will see it the same way.


No, the idea is to breed phenominal, well bred, athletic horses to create something extraordinay that has a specific purpose! The odds are not good when it comes to breeding anyways! Two amazing horses can, and do, produce "duds." Why would you want to lessen your odds even more by breeding mediocre horses?

Do you not see all the poor mediocre horses out there that are starving? 

And times can change. I have had it happen and I have seen it happen. Just b/c you have full intentions of keeping the baby its whole life doesnt mean you actually will. The economy sucks, ppl are hard up for money. QUALITY horses are still selling. Mediocre horses are starving. 

I dont understand ppl :roll:


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I have an idea. I have a blind Arabian mare that is pregnant by a QH stallion. The foal is unregisterable. Why not offer her a good home? You can have your foal and I know that this mare is about as sweet as they come.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I have an idea. I have a blind Arabian mare that is pregnant by a QH stallion. The foal is unregisterable. Why not offer her a good home? You can have your foal and I know that this mare is about as sweet as they come.


good idea!! best of both worlds! helping and getting what you want!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

TrueColors posted a very nice stallion, if you're close, maybe consider breeding to him.

Let me say that I am not against breeding your mare, though I am against breeding her to a mediocre stallion. I think with the right sire, you could have a functioning, working pleasure horse. The stallion needs to have done something, though. Whether it be a ranch horse, trail horse, WP horse, or driving pony, the stallion and mare need to have done something.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

ShutUpJoe said:


> I have an idea. I have a blind Arabian mare that is pregnant by a QH stallion. The foal is unregisterable. Why not offer her a good home? You can have your foal and I know that this mare is about as sweet as they come.


 Are you offering the mare or foal? Either way i think you're a little too far away... The reason i'm looking so close is that i have to take the price of gas into consideration.
Plus, i'm not looking to having a foal until spring/summer of 2012 or the following year.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> TrueColors posted a very nice stallion, if you're close, maybe consider breeding to him.
> 
> Let me say that I am not against breeding your mare, though I am against breeding her to a mediocre stallion. I think with the right sire, you could have a functioning, working pleasure horse. The stallion needs to have done something, though. Whether it be a ranch horse, trail horse, WP horse, or driving pony, the stallion and mare need to have done something.


 Well i'm certainly being picky with the stud. My mare was trained mainly for gymkhana events as well as some jumping in the past but she's mostly been a pleasure horse.
Her previous owners weren't sure if she was registered or not but i've always wondered if there was a way to find out (DNA testing of some sort) as it hasn't been easy digging up info on her:-|


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

OK let's do the math 

stud fee 500+ mare care 
feeding the mare for a year $1000 min plus other expenses 
feeding the baby for 3 years to of use age at LEASt $3000 IF NOT MORE 

so you will have $4500 (most likely MORE ) in a medicore baby that is grade and not worth $1500 

why not save the money you would use taking care of a baby and buy you a kick *** NICE horse?


----------



## OneFastHorse (Jan 13, 2011)

Peggysue said:


> OK let's do the math
> 
> stud fee 500+ mare care
> feeding the mare for a year $1000 min plus other expenses
> ...


Im sayin!!!

And what if you were to lose your mare? It happens.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Breeding right costs money. A lot. You have to get ultrosounds and vet checks regularly, supplements for mom and baby, prepare to pay a heck of a lot to your vet if something goes wrong during delivery, plus the risk to your mare....the stud fee is a very small portion of the cost of breeding. If you're prepared to pay all this, great, but otherwise, it's best to buy a foal.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Seriously, vet is coming out on Wednesday to do an eye exam and an ultrasound on this mare and it's going to cost me $285!

I'm offering you both. Why not use the money you are going to use for stud fee to ship her to you? You can have a foal sooner? lol


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

on another forum im on a girl lost her foal AND MARE bc of complications. why not save your self the pain and possibility of losing you beloved mare and buy a foal?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm not planning on having a foal this year which is why i'm not looking for one. I've had foals of my own born over the past few years as well as working with others on my aunt's farm so i'm aware of the cost & the care it takes.
Complications are always a risk, yes, but horses can die all the time just by standing out in pasture.

For ex; my neighbor bought a gorgeous pb QH filly last winter & this spring she was kicked by another horse. An absess formed on that area & long story short she developed a serious infection & after several hundred dollars in vet bills had to be put down in the end. She was only a year old so the foal could die whether i buy one or breed for one.

Believe me i've considered buying a foal more than once & still may do so, but for the time i would like atleast one foal out of my mare. I simply wanted everyone's opinion on some studs & perhaps to gets tips on some i haven't seen yet or know of.


----------



## EquineLover (Jan 24, 2011)

Stallion Breeding in Didsbury Alberta I couldn't view the link, but heres a website that could help.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm still very partial to that pally paint SPP Hezablonde Andy





















Or again, True Colors stud :lol:


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

I can buy babies all day long for $25 to $50 for what you are breeding for ... just a non registered baby with "ok" conformation


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Again, the foal will be registered and even if i ever had to sell the foal would have proper training or atleast a good start.
You can get foals for super cheap around here too but the majority have had no training or are barely halterbroke.


----------



## Peggysue (Mar 29, 2008)

as a weanling there isn't much you can do with them ... halter broke is a given in my area heck most of them are imprinted and handled from day one... 

Half Arab babies are free in my area


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

her is a four year old for 1500, prolly MUCH cheaper than breeding and SHE'S REGISTERED!
sweeps, typey 3/4 Arabian filly | Buy this Horse at Equine.com

and a 9 month ild for 1800
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1004671.html

or heres a Gelding who isnt reg. but can be. a little more pricey at 4500
http://www.equine.com/horses-for-sale/horse-ad-1049353.html


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

oh here a part bred arab. stud fee is 500 LFG. it doesnt say if they breed him to grades though.

Karma Ridge Paints & Arabians - A SPECTACULAR FLASH HYPP N/NAPHA# 498448(Spectacular One X Lance's Flash Back)  Pedigree


----------

